# Fetal Non-Stress Test in Observation



## milleap (Jul 13, 2012)

May we bill a 59025 mod 26 and a 99219 on the same day?  I'm coming up with 2 different answers:  1. 99219 is in the global period so it's valuing at $0 and the 59025 is paying.  (This is per our contract mgmt system and they are saying the 59025 has 000 days in the global period - which to me means it should always pay for it has 0 days, but they are valuing it with an amount but valuing the 99219 at $0)  2. The 59025 should not have been billed at all for it's included in the observation.     

Thanks


----------



## tina mincey (Jul 23, 2012)

Its is my experience whwn I bill the E/M code and the NST w/mod 26 that the E/M is denied as global and we get paid on the NST.


----------



## jjweigel (Jul 31, 2012)

milleap said:


> May we bill a 59025 mod 26 and a 99219 on the same day?  I'm coming up with 2 different answers:  1. 99219 is in the global period so it's valuing at $0 and the 59025 is paying.  (This is per our contract mgmt system and they are saying the 59025 has 000 days in the global period - which to me means it should always pay for it has 0 days, but they are valuing it with an amount but valuing the 99219 at $0)  2. The 59025 should not have been billed at all for it's included in the observation.
> 
> Thanks




Thank you so much for clearing that up/the system that I work on would not allow me to bill for both, I have been billing for the 99219 only!


----------

